# Anyone tested Sinister Scents yet?



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Curious how people that have used it would describe the various scents... the website I see just has basic titles, no description.


----------



## dkris (Jul 9, 2007)

Interesting website. I would also like to know if the scents are true to life. Could add a nice twist to my haunted house.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

wilbret said:


> Curious how people that have used it would describe the various scents... the website I see just has basic titles, no description.


I've been afraid to try them, but I found a review from a blog on the web:

Friday, February 10, 2006
The Smells That Hurt So Good 
Oh boy.

Last night, my friend Dave and I sampled five scents from Sinister Scents, a company that produces fragrences for haunted houses. The idea is, if you wanna scare 'em with sight and sound, you should smack 'em in the nose, too.

Here are our impressions of those five aromas:

1) Haunted House. Easily the best of the bunch. It smelled like decaying wood and nighttime, and it was subtle but effective. If you were walking through a mock-up of a decaying old house, smelling this would definitely pump up your fight or flight.

2) Burning Wire. Nasty without punching you in the gut. Smells like something electric is about to malfunction in your general area. Very distinctive.

3) Gothic/Frankengrave. This was okay at best. Dave thought it smelt like bad cologne and, although I do know goths who smell like bad cologne, it just wasn't distinctive enough to work for me.

4) Hell. We thought this Hell smelled like nutmeg. So, unless Satan's bakin' up some pumpkin pie, I'm not buying it.

Finally, off the scale . . .

JUST BAD. Such an understatement. Just Bad rips your nose off and yells at it for being a coward. I thought it smelled like electrified baby diarrhea. Dave took one whiff was done. I kept sniffing, and the smell followed me around like a mugger. If this were in your haunted house, it would beat up all of the other scares and terrify customers all by itself. I have to be a little proud of Sinister Scents for creating what I can only assume is a demon in scent form.

All in all, if you have a Halloween party or haunted house, you're letting yourself down if you don't at least consider Sinister Scents for your event, you weenie. Our nose holds so much power over our brain and, tepid reviews of Hell and Gothic/Frankengrave aside, Sinister Scents lets you wring more fear out of your party guests. Anything less is . . . well, wimpy.

Smell ya later

John


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the blog post.

They also have a fog juice additive. I'm curious about it...may end up buying it and being a test monkey.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

wilbret said:


> Thanks for the blog post.
> 
> They also have a fog juice additive. I'm curious about it...may end up buying it and being a test monkey.


Gunpowder would be cool for my pirate stage, but I'm afraid it will linger...


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

evilbob, a real quick way to make a gun powder smell is to just light matchs every now and then. =D


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

THANK YOU for printing that review!!!!
I laughed so hard that I almost got myself in trouble. It's "payroll hell week" here so thanks for the relief....GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

BATFLY said:


> evilbob, a real quick way to make a gun powder smell is to just light matchs every now and then. =D


Good idea!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Aunt Sissy said:


> THANK YOU for printing that review!!!!
> I laughed so hard that I almost got myself in trouble. It's "payroll hell week" here so thanks for the relief....GREATLY APPRECIATED!


Yeah. His blog makes me not want to try them, lol.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I think they had just bad at Busch Gardens a couple of years ago.
In a, most disgusting bathroom scene in a asylum. it smelled horrible


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

What a good idea, never thought to include 'the nose' in the ole 'frontal assault'! Don't think I'd buy those though, none sound worth the expenditure, esp. when you don't know how long they'll last/how often you'll have to reapply them.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

There are hundreds of scents at sinister scent.

I was wondering if anyone knows where i can find similar scents but with candles. I would like haunted house scent in my room but I rather not pay that price. I remember years ago people talking about fresh dirty scented candles and what not?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Sinister Scents sound grossly interesting. I, too, would be interested in hearing anyone's experience with this product.

It would save me from having to place steer manure and rotting corpses around my yard.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I smelled a few a HAuNTcon, but I dont remember which ones. But there was seminar I went to where a guy made a very good point, that you shouldn't use stuff like burning electrical and gas because if you do have real burning wires or gas leaks, you won't be able to notice the problem. Just a warning


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I like to think that I "Pioneered" using scents in a haunt. Back in the mid 80's, we'd have Jack O'Lanterns in every room well scorched by candles. We burned incense in the Vampire crypt. Dog doo-doo in the Werewolf cage? No, not quite, but we did use a pair of Jacob's Ladders in the Mad Scientist Lab that gave off a distinctive ozone smell after running a few seconds.
Scents definitely enhance the Haunted House Experience.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

I have to say that review had me laughing and wanting to get a whiff of some of these as well...


----------



## LCHauntedHouse (Mar 14, 2006)

We used sinisters scents in our haunted house and they worked GREAT. We used the Cotton Candy scent in our clown room.. It was so realistic.. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

they sound intersting but i just don't know.....


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hmmm...might have to get the haunted house scent.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I wonder if you can put the bag in front of a fan instead of having to buy one of their expenssive so called "Disspursing Machines".


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

Resurrecting this thread because we used the Ocean fog scent from Sinister last night (for our pirate display) and I wasn't too thrilled with it. Not sure if it smelled like "ocean" or just odd... That said, I like the fog having a scent and I will look into a different one for next year (definitely not "Ocean," though).


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sinister Scents*

Last year at the Midwest Haunters Convention I had the opportunity to smell dozens of Sinister Scents. They had little glass jars w/ snap-on lids available. It was great fun! Most of the descriptions were very accurate but I might suggest to SS to also make their samples available without descriptions in a separate area (maybe just w/ numbers on them) so that you could form your own opinions as to what they smelled like. (The "just plain bad" smell is easily the foulest thing I have ever been close to.) The most memorable one for me was the "Earth" smell. Up close it was a bit sweet and all of a sudden that distinct undeniable earth-y smell hit you. It seemed like a little would go a long way too...deopending on the size of the room of course. You just want a hint of the smell to add to your visitors' sensory experience. The "burnt flesh" seemed horrifically accurate. I think my favorite was the "Haunted House" smell though. That one smelled of old wood, age and dust with a very subtle hint of antique perfume or cologne. If you close you eyes while smelling it you can almost see the old room...and it's ghostly inhabitants. I don't know how SS does it.

I was thinking about incorporating a "rotting decay" scent (which was spot-on by the way) to my home-haunt, corpse-in-a-coffin display but upon sampling some of the others, I decided I would choose one of the more complex ones...like "Haunted House" or "earth". They flavor the entire room w/ haunted wonder.

Not sure if any of the above made "scents" (ha-ha) but in summary...Sinister Scents has REALLY got something here. If you've ever been in a haunted house that is using these...you will never forget it and if you want your display to be a full-sensory experience...I'd say give 'em a try.

No, I don't work for Sinister Scents or DreamReapers...I just love cool original ideas such as these.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I herd one smells like a new car. Ick.


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sinister Scents*

I didn't sample one that smelled like that. I guess my suggestion would be to try and figure out what you're looking for...and them start sampling without reading the descriptions to see which ones fit the bill. You may end up finding one that's perfect that you might not have chosen based on its initial description.


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been to a haunt that I'm pretty sure they used some kind of scents or the place was just really rotting. It was effective. But I have the problem that my haunt deals with extream cold and the scents just aren't effective.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh! LOL, whoever wrote the blog evilbob posted is hilarious! Especially electrified baby diarrhea.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

If you get to any of the shows they are ate they have two or three dozen samples to try and they are good. Some are putrid. They gave us a free sample last year called apple pie. When we got back to the room I put it in the ac duct and we went to dinner. When we got back you could smell apple pie down the hallway. It was great.


----------

